# New video - Systema classes for Serbian special forces



## milosmalic (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 12, 2007)

wow I realy injoyed tha clip  but then I enjoy most all systema clips
thanks for sharing the link


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 12, 2007)

Very cool! Just got DSL so I can now actually view these things. Thanks.


----------



## erich (Mar 13, 2007)

The guy featured in the video will be in the Seattle, WA USA area for a seminar this upcoming May 26 & 27.  not to be missed.  Watch here for details:

www.systemanw.com


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 13, 2007)

erich said:


> The guy featured in the video will be in the Seattle, WA USA area for a seminar this upcoming May 26 & 27. not to be missed. Watch here for details:
> 
> www.systemanw.com


 
Any chance he'll swing through LA? I don't fly. :wink1:


----------



## erich (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think so, but I'll find out and let you know via PM.


----------



## bobodredd (Mar 16, 2007)

great systema clip. i appreciate the fluidity of movement in this martial art.


----------



## green meanie (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting. Thanks for the clip.


----------



## milosmalic (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is another one


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## edward (Mar 28, 2007)

He is comming to NYC. http://www.fighthouse.com


----------



## Brian King (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Edward and welcome to Martial Talk. 



> He is comming to NYC. http://www.fighthouse.com


 
If you make this seminar be sure to let us know how it goes. Have you had a chance to train with Alex before? 

Brian King


----------

